

Let's make ad-blocking the default - kaolinite
http://into.technology/articles/lets-make-adblocking-default

======
iraldir
Because the choice of an adblocker should be left to the user. Adblock plus
and Adblock both make a lot of money by letting some ads unfiltered in the
default settings. That kind of behaviour could not be allowed built in in a
browser like firefox. Plus they have the risk of website boycotting the
browser, in the same way than website today forbid adblock, but way more
powerful because it could be done server side.

------
Metatron
I'm scared of the day we block ads by default. Sure the internet will briefly
be a nicer looking domain.

But then sites will support themselves through alternative means, some better,
some worse, than the ads we used to have.

And the ads we will still get, on or off the internet will be less informed of
our behaviours, resorting to meta-tactics to grab our attention besides simply
being relevant to our interests.

As much as I hate the way ads can be displayed to me, I like it when they're
relevant to my interests, I like it when I can peruse a quality site that
exists because of ad revenue. And I know that I can seek out the ability to
block the more annoying ones.

